# Solved: Please check Log!!



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Hi all!! Could use some help here. Comp has been running great for about 2 months. Suddenly windows just crashes. When i send the error report it says i have a device error. I haven't added anything so i don't know what this could be. Also my AVG suddenly stopped working and i had to delete and reinstall it. i'm including a log. any help would be apppreciated. thanx

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:59:14 PM, on 2/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Explorer 8.0 SE Basic\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSI\Common\RaUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Nana\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX01.317\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ben10.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead AutoDetector] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Explorer 8.0 SE Basic\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE USB PC Camera 302
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MSI Wireless Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSI\Common\RaUI.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1158566750920
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1158684562829
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ummmmm could somebody help me here please!!!


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

has anybody had a chance to check this for me yet??


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Is there some reason that nobody is helping me??


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

should i go elsewhere for help??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let me see who I can find Sue.

I'm on vacation at the moment....thanks for the pm.........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Sue,

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* and click OK. Look under "application" and "system" and see if there are recent errors there in red. If so, double click them to open them up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy them to the clipboard. Then paste them here please.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, Karen :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome Candy.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Thanx as well Candy and Karen. I don't know if i am able now to do what u instructed. The computer has been going haywire on its own for the past 2 days. It just keeps restarting and checking disk then looks like its gonna go then back to the same screen. I tried to boot with the winxp cd but when i clicked on install it said a newer version was already installed on the computer, but it isn't. I was just gonna format and start all over but i can't even do that. I do have another hard drive if i need to install that. any ideas?? thanx


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

the only thing that i can get into is the Bios setup


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

well it let me get in there but then just froze. but i see alot of events with a warning sign!! I do have access to another computer here. but dont know if i can do anything


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Type	Date	Time	Source	Category	Event	User	Computer
Information	2/7/2007	11:49:02 AM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/7/2007	11:48:23 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/7/2007	11:48:23 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:47:55 AM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:47:11 AM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:32:16 AM	Winlogon	None	1002	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/7/2007	11:32:05 AM	Application Hang	(101)	1002	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/7/2007	11:31:17 AM	Application Hang	(101)	1002	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:21:46 AM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/7/2007	11:21:28 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/7/2007	11:21:28 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:21:07 AM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:20:05 AM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/7/2007	11:19:47 AM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	1:55:08 PM	WinMgmt	None	34	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:54:18 PM	Winlogon	None	1002	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:49:39 PM	LoadPerf	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:49:39 PM	LoadPerf	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:49:39 PM	LoadPerf	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:49:38 PM	LoadPerf	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:49:38 PM	LoadPerf	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:49:37 PM	LoadPerf	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:43:37 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:42:52 PM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	1:41:56 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	1:41:56 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	1:41:07 PM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	10:33:03 AM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	10:32:16 AM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	10:31:31 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	10:31:31 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	10:30:31 AM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	10:30:14 AM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	10:25:22 AM	Application Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	9:20:56 AM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	9:20:09 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	9:20:09 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	9:19:48 AM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	9:18:47 AM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	9:14:40 AM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	9:14:09 AM	AVG7	Error 100	SYSTEM	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	9:13:57 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/6/2007	9:13:57 AM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	9:13:29 AM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/6/2007	9:12:36 AM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	9:07:46 AM	Application Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:58:19 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:53:15 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:48:10 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:43:05 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:38:00 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:32:55 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:27:50 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:22:45 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:17:39 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/6/2007	12:12:34 AM	Application Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	11:25:49 PM	Application Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	11:09:00 PM	Application Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	10:05:16 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	10:04:15 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	10:04:15 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	10:04:06 PM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	10:03:19 PM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	10:02:57 PM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	9:53:54 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	9:53:50 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	9:45:02 PM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	9:43:32 PM	Application Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	9:21:42 PM	AVG7	Error 100	Nana	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	9:21:42 PM	AVG7	Error 100	Nana	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	9:16:57 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	9:15:51 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	9:15:51 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	9:15:28 PM	AvgEms	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	9:14:18 PM	Avg7UpdSvc	None	1	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	9:14:02 PM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	8:31:17 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	8:31:08 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	8:31:08 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	8:26:59 PM	Userenv	None	1517	SYSTEM	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	7:53:17 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	7:53:05 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	7:53:05 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	7:41:00 PM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	7:36:08 PM	Application Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	7:31:30 PM	Application Hang	(101)	1002	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	7:29:50 PM	Application Hang	(101)	1002	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	7:08:26 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	7:08:25 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	7:08:25 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	7:08:09 PM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	6:17:14 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	6:17:13 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	6:17:13 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	6:16:58 PM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	5:49:01 PM	Application Error	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
Error	2/5/2007	5:48:04 PM	Application Error	(100)	1004	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	5:47:47 PM	SecurityCenter	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	5:47:42 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4
Warning	2/5/2007	5:47:42 PM	EvntAgnt	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4
Information	2/5/2007	5:47:21 PM	Winlogon	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4
I managed to get this part done, i'll keep trying. For some reason the puter is running just fine again. touch wood. i really think it has someting to do with avg. i kept getting error msg left and right and it kept shutting itself off. should i do another hijack while i can lol


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:40:36 PM, on 2/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSI\Common\RaUI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgfwsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Nana\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.569\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE USB PC Camera 302
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MSI Wireless Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSI\Common\RaUI.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1158566750920
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1158684562829
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Resident Shield Service (AvgCoreSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (AVGFwSrv) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgfwsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe (file missing)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you try doing a system restore to go back to date just before this started happening? If it doesn't help, you can just undo it.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

already tried that. i have been going crazy all day going on and off here same bull lol. I keep getting error msg's now that say: 

Error msg: Stop 0x000000EA Thread_stuck_in_device_driver (Q293078) and another was:

The osload partition parameter setting is invalid

and another about paging file size. it said to change it but i have no clue what that means. any ideas, getting pretty close to throwing the other hdd in lol not sure how long i can stay here so please answer me as quick as u can thanx lol


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a problem with your video adapter driver or your video card.

Try this temporary workaround to see if your system becomes more stable. Your graphics may not perform as well but at least we will see if this is the problem.

Go to *Start *- *Control Panel* - double-click *Display*.

On the *Settings tab*, click *Advanced *and then click the *Troubleshoot tab*.

Move the Hardware Acceleration slider to None and then click to clear the Enable Write Combining check box.

Click OK and then click OK again.

Let me know how that goes please.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok did that, graphics didn't change any lol but still got an error on reboot:

one of the files containing system's registry data had to be recovered by use of a log or alternate copy, but i got online somewhat quicker


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Now that the system seems more stable, please go back to my instructions about the errors. I only asked for those indicated as errors in red, not all the ones classified as warnings and information. Now, hopefully with the system more stable, you will be able to go and open them up and paste them here so we can take a look.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My vote is on a bad hard drive. Try a clean install on another drive.

That will rule out some things.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

hope your wrong candy lol, but anyways cookiegal i just got back from outta town, so i will try your instructions again.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

I still can't download avg, so a friend recommened avast, which i put on here.It found win32.CTX any ideas what that is. Computer still is up and running


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I thought you were able to reinstall AVG? It was in your last HijackThis log. If you now have two anti-virus programs the AVAST detection could be a false positive. What file is it detecting that has a virus?

Please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

no i tried to install avg!! like 5 times. it kepts saying that there was a corrupted avg file, so i took it off. not having any problems with the other computers in my home with avg. I installed avg spyware or something like that. not sure


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

oooops sorry forgot the hjt

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:03:53 PM, on 2/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSI\Common\RaUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\Nana\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.368\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] "C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE" USB PC Camera 302
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MSI Wireless Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSI\Common\RaUI.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1158566750920
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1158684562829
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay, that's fine. At least you have an anti-virus program running so that's the main thing.

Can you check the AVAST log and tell me where the infection was located?


Also, can you post those errors I asked for now?


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

I'm not familar with this scanner. Does it atomaticaly save it??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Usually they all do unless you changed some settings.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

no i didn't change anything.
now i forget how to put the info from the clipboard here. i don't ever use it


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If it's already in the clipboard, then just click on "edit" and "paste" it where you want it or right-click where you want to put it and select "paste".


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

i;m sorry i'm still confused. i have the log saved in my documents but it is all squares lol. i clicked on the clipboard when i did the eventview, but i don't know what to do now


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Perhaps try saving it in Notepad rather than Word and see if it comes out right.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

I already tried that. a friend of mine was telling me that i could give control over my computer to u if you have msn messenger. do you?? and would u do that. i can't think of anything else to do here. computer is doing alot of crazy things. the last two times it rebooted it said it couldn't verify the authorization of the computer. don't really want to change the hdd.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No I'm sorry but I will not remote into your computer.

Are you not able to post the errors I asked for either or have you tried?


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

i tried again in notepad and half of it is squares now. i'm gonna try again though


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok i got it to work now, but the file is tooo big to put here, so what do i do??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Upload it as an attachment. Below the reply screen, click on "manage attachments" and then "browse" to locate the file on your computer and then click on "upload" and submit your reply.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

still tooo big. should i do it in parts?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes please.

I'm signing off now for the night so I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok thanx for all your patience and time. Sorry to be such a pain. tty tomorow!


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

1002	N/A	L5H8C4	The shell stopped unexpectedly and Explorer.exe was restarted.
2/12/2007	5:04:30 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	5:04:12 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	5:04:12 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	5:03:54 PM	Winlogon	Information	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is FAT32.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 1D58-11FC
19533472 KB total disk space.
484160 KB in 1185 hidden files.
40064 KB in 2471 folders.
5733552 KB in 29875 files.
13275680 KB are available.

16384 bytes in each allocation unit.
1220842 total allocation units on disk.
829730 allocation units available on disk.

2/12/2007	5:00:36 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	5:00:36 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 8: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:59:06 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:59:06 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 8: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:57:28 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:57:28 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 8: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:53:24 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:53:24 PM	Windows Product Activation	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	An error occurred while the wizard was checking the current Windows product license. Error Code: 8: 0x80070057 
2/12/2007	4:50:49 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	4:50:30 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	4:50:30 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	4:50:09 PM	Winlogon	Information	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is FAT32.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 1D58-11FC
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.
19533472 KB total disk space.
482768 KB in 1175 hidden files.
40128 KB in 2475 folders.
5735376 KB in 29868 files.
13275184 KB are available.

16384 bytes in each allocation unit.
1220842 total allocation units on disk.
829699 allocation units available on disk.

2/12/2007	4:47:29 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	4:47:14 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	4:47:14 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	4:46:55 PM	Winlogon	Information	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is FAT32.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 1D58-11FC
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\LOGON.SCR-151EFAEA.pf first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes
32 KB in 1 recovered files.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
19533472 KB total disk space.
482800 KB in 1172 hidden files.
40144 KB in 2476 folders.
5732768 KB in 29862 files.
13277744 KB are available.

16384 bytes in each allocation unit.
1220842 total allocation units on disk.
829859 allocation units available on disk.

2/12/2007	4:33:09 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	4:32:53 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	4:32:53 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	3:04:22 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	L5H8C4	Windows saved user L5H8C4\Nana registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
2/12/2007	3:04:20 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1524	L5H8C4\Nana	L5H8C4	Windows cannot unload your classes registry file - it is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

2/12/2007	1:39:11 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	1:39:04 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	1:39:04 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	1:33:47 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	L5H8C4	Windows saved user L5H8C4\Nana registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
2/12/2007	10:53:45 AM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	10:53:29 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	10:53:29 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	10:52:43 AM	Winlogon	Information	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is FAT32.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 1D58-11FC
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temp\WER13af.dir00 first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
19533472 KB total disk space.
491952 KB in 1199 hidden files.
40272 KB in 2487 folders.
5777952 KB in 29901 files.
13223280 KB are available.

16384 bytes in each allocation unit.
1220842 total allocation units on disk.
826455 allocation units available on disk.

2/12/2007	10:49:39 AM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	10:49:11 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	10:49:11 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	10:47:50 AM	Application Error	Error	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Fault bucket 137050031.
2/12/2007	10:47:22 AM	Application Error	Error	(100)	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	Faulting application svchost.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, faulting module advapi32.dll, version 5.1.2600.2180, fault address 0x0001b276.
2/12/2007	10:22:50 AM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	10:22:33 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	10:22:33 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	10:21:51 AM	Winlogon	Information	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is FAT32.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 1D58-11FC
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\HelpCtr\D23D0028-A543-4767-B4AA-1581D8E1CDB2_1033.xml first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\EL8Z6F6F\Search[2].htm entry is not valid.
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\EL8Z6F6F\NavBar[1].htm first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\EL8Z6F6F\Behaviors[1].css first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZFUFUN1L\desktop_icon_04[1].bmp is cross-linked on allocation unit 665987.
Cross link resolved by copying.
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZFUFUN1L\firstpage[1].htm first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\Documents and Settings\Nana\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PSK4M5T3\NavBar[1].xml first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\DWWIN.EXE-30875ADC.pf first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\HELPCTR.EXE-3862B6F5.pf first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\HELPSVC.EXE-2878DDA2.pf first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\HELPHOST.EXE-247D2792.pf first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Config\NewsSet.xml first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Config\News\newsver.xml first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated.
Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes
6368 KB in 24 recovered files.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
19533472 KB total disk space.
490016 KB in 1190 hidden files.
40288 KB in 2489 folders.
5791296 KB in 29821 files.
13211856 KB are available.

16384 bytes in each allocation unit.
1220842 total allocation units on disk.
825741 allocation units available on disk.

2/12/2007	10:19:04 AM	Application Error	Error	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Fault bucket 379756503.
2/12/2007	10:18:51 AM	Application Error	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	Faulting application helpctr.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, faulting module mshtmled.dll, version 6.0.2900.3020, fault address 0x0001a50d.
2/12/2007	9:47:48 AM	Application Hang	Error	(101)	1002	N/A	L5H8C4	Hanging application helpctr.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
2/12/2007	9:02:45 AM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/12/2007	9:02:29 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/12/2007	9:02:29 AM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/12/2007	8:35:20 AM	Windows Live Messenger	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	The description for Event ID ( 1000 ) in Source ( Windows Live Messenger ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: msnmsgr.exe, 8.0.812.0, 44cc1896, msnmsgr.exe, 8.0.812.0, 44cc1896, 0, 000524fe.
2/12/2007	8:34:47 AM	EventSystem	Warning	(52)	4354	N/A	L5H8C4	The COM+ Event System failed to fire the ConnectionMadeNoQOCInfo method on subscription {2D0DB545-7732-4073-9FDD-63F177824F6D}-{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}-{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}. The subscriber returned HRESULT 80010105.
2/11/2007	7:12:14 PM	Application Error	Error	None	1000	N/A	L5H8C4	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module mshtmled.dll, version 6.0.2900.3020, fault address 0x0001a50d.
2/11/2007	6:27:06 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	L5H8C4	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
2/11/2007	6:26:56 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/11/2007	6:26:56 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/11/2007	6:18:40 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	3006	N/A	L5H8C4	Error reading log event record. Handle specified is 697224. Return code from ReadEventLog is 122.
2/11/2007	6:18:39 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1015	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceLevel parameter not located in registry; Default trace level used is 32.
2/11/2007	6:18:39 PM	EvntAgnt	Warning	None	1003	N/A	L5H8C4	TraceFileName parameter not located in registry; Default trace file used is .
2/11/2007	6:17:37 PM	Winlogon	Information	None	1001	N/A	L5H8C4	Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is FAT32.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 1D58-11FC
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS539271C5-32EC-4670-BA96-7DE56A0CD611.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSFA6E8F06-E663-43FC-AA2C-D2FFED5A1295.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS0800ECA5-5588-41EA-AE04-54A80536430D.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS5045A2EF-389C-4C43-9DB3-7FC14F70016B.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS19C985DF-396B-4382-8179-5774259B22D7.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS6244FF3C-3354-44A2-A0FC-EAAEBC8224B6.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS449C8E86-57B6-4BD2-B380-044C97B7DC17.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS7DA2E55B-7914-41F3-94BA-64FF7B1CD860.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS0C13FC66-7C2F-4532-9168-92B0729E5641.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS90A4A690-736E-400F-9A17-155A9DCA890B.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSD63153FC-14F1-4B53-8D8F-4CCC57CB9A06.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA84CF1B2-0CC9-466C-AD04-FBBEF4459150.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS6EB87C7E-8494-481F-B443-E9425F4D4A41.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSABCD6A27-D135-45CA-ABE0-4DF451867D3F.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSC3F248A7-2E28-4353-A473-FD596F507732.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA1265A60-BF37-4709-B2D3-9CAAE3C1F536.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSD8B8DB00-E9C5-4927-BE72-F21168AE999F.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS5F12F015-9FA1-4001-859D-A48C83EDF306.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS683B95BD-E176-4FDC-9447-742B2FE0BF2D.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS435869B5-1A14-4291-9D1C-4FBD0CC01CBD.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS5B13D508-9A34-428E-BF31-96BC321C0266.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS73B9F4E6-05A3-46FE-83C1-9797174717EF.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSF5F8493E-898F-473D-AD42-F594207D46CD.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSFE94E240-92F7-4FB0-AFE2-4BC8BA3054E5.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA2D46FE3-A6A5-4A8B-8E5C-12E6359EF583.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS562671F3-FAFC-4820-B266-2275876560AD.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSB5AF02C8-AEB5-4134-87B6-BBDA8472D48A.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSCD97FC9D-8AD2-4C56-B0F4-53A26E05605B.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSACE0CF65-AF37-447C-B404-443E4C1878F3.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSC5876D89-84BB-4D17-A47D-BDE46CE88886.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSAA68F1F8-2B2C-463E-9A90-940760FBC88D.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS195F3FC3-2C59-4410-83A9-79F8BE17C88F.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS88E9E00A-A457-486E-B8A0-41AA15843F72.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS5CB46A61-DDD1-4C98-91EE-DC35B2EAFBE5.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSBCC1F097-FC4B-4D57-A1CB-B0A51ADF4094.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS0E5FEB19-11E5-459C-B5EA-D8D70987D29B.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS97504C2F-DCB2-4ACE-A339-23D82B642880.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS33F2E637-BDB5-4542-9BA3-24F47D087EB8.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS7EA62D96-44F0-415D-B12E-6CF79068E608.tmp entry is not valid.
The size of the


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like a problem with activation. I'm going to ask someone else to look at these errors for you.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok thanx


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I would assume that this Windows is already activated since you have been using it for months.

When you send error reports and get back a "device error" -- nothing else is mentioned -- no driver? If you look in the Device Manager -- is any device flagged for errors or not working properly?

What appears here is that there is significant disk corruption and chkdsk is running into errors.

If you run chkdsk manualy, will it complete without errors? The report is saved in the Appliations > Winlogon entry.

Run chkdsk from Safe Mode.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/kbtip.mspx

Also you seem to be having User Profile issues; I would recommend creating a new one for test purposes and installing this utility:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6D-8912-4E18-B570-42470E2F3582&displaylang=en

Webroot's Spysweeper may have to be removed and reinstalled as well; before reinstalling it you should delete the Webroot folder in the Applications Data directory:

\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot

I would just uninstall it for now and wait to see if other problems are resolved before reinstalling it. The simpler the better until you have a stable system.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Yes windows has been activated for quite awhile now lol. ok i'll try what you said. Actually every time the computer reboots the error report says there is a problem with a video device driver. The only thing that was ever done just before this happened was I was downloading a game for my grandson. It got to like 3/4 of the way then said the graphics wasn't good enough and couldn't complete installation. Ever since then this has been happening. don't know if that means anything or not, but i will try what u said and get back to you. thanx


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Rog. :up: 

You're in good hands Sue.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

thanx cookiegal, i feel in goood hands with everybody here


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome Karen 



> Actually every time the computer reboots the error report says there is a problem with a video device driver.


Ah, well let's get your display drivers reinstalled. What is the display device model? You can find that in the Device Manager or by running dxdiag and looking at the display page.

Keep in mind this might not resolve the game issue since the display device you have may not be adequate for the game's minimum hardware requirements under any circumstances.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

i don't care about the game lol 

ok hope i got this right. display adapter: Intel (R) 82815 Graphics Controller Microsoft Corp. and the driver is: i81xdnt5.dll


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Let's just try this and see how it goes -- in the Device Manager, locate the device, select Properties > Driver and uninstall it and reboot.

It should be automatically redetected -- and with this driver I would expect Windows has its drivers ready to be reinstalled.

Let me know if it can't find them; check the Device Manager afterwards and see if there are any flags by the device and whether it says its status is "working properly"

Plan B, or even Plan A if you like, is to get the drivers from here, check any readme, and reinstall them from a download:

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel815/


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Actually I was gonna try that lol, but i was afraid to. ok I shall return i hope


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

sorry just managed to get back here. I did what you asked and upon reboot there are no flags there, but funny thing is everything looks like win98!!!!! including the wallper in display


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, right click on the desktop and select Properties > Settings.

Can you change your screen resolution to say: 1024x768 (or whatever you know it was previously) and 16 bit?

If not, it's Plan B -- you don't have the right Intel drivers installed.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

yes i was able to do that


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So now the desktop is normal? And no missives on bootup?

Anything else?

Or are you saying the change was not related to screen area settings?

You can change your wallpaper -- though I have no idea how it got changed. And under "themes" and "appearance" select the XP style.

And I'm not sure what else you mean about Win98.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

i'm gonna try and reboot again so hopefully i can get back here sooon


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

in the desktop properties it has all the win98 things!!!! strange


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

everything is win98 now i'm totally confused???


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Was this system an upgrade from Win98 -- and if you right click on My Computer and select "properties" are you still in XP?

If you are still in XP -- just go to the Intel website and install the XP drivers there -- you may have reinstalled original Win98 drivers if this computer was an upgrade.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

sorry to be so confusing lol getting real frustraded here. and yes when i click on properties i'm still in winxp. but now when i click on my computer there is a win98 folder in there. When we got this computer it already had winxp on it, and i don't remember seeing anything of win98. . not sure if i am explaining this right, but i tried to reinstall winxp the other day and it said a newer version is already on here, but it was due to sp2, so i don't know


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I suspect it must have been an upgrade and the r and r from the Device Manager installed the original default drivers and display properties -- you're not dense -- I just didn't consider that possiblity.

XP drivers should be the ones here:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok thanx i shall return i hope lol


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

still keep getting the same error message about device driver then reboots again?? should i try to reinstall winxp???


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is it specifically mentioning the display device?

Have you reinstalled from the Intel site?

Did that correct the "win98" problem?

Does the display device in the Device Manager say "working properly"?

If you do not have the SP2 CD, it's a bear to reinstall; you have to remove SP2 and see if that "fixes" things; then if not, reinstall the original operating system and then SP2 again and then all your updates.

We should try to avoid that ordeal

If reinstalling from the Intel site does not work -- I would suggest just trying System Restore, if it is working, and go back to a date prior to these problems.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

I have been trying to get back online for over 3 hours now. It just keeps rebooting and scanning the disk drive then reboots over and over again. Most of the error msg that i got when i did happen to get to the desktop were application errors. Yes it specifically mentioned the display device. I reinstalled from Intel and no win98 is still there. Device mgr says its working properly. I can't even get to the main screen anymore. I have access to another computer here. I can get into the bios but that is about it. any ideas?? i do have another hdd lol


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

and i already tried system restore earlier and i couldn't do it


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

well i'm back online for now


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

strangely i have been online now for about 2 hours with no problems at all. do i dare reboot and c what happens lol


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The disk drive may be going bad, but you may also have underlying hardware problems such as faulty ram.

There are ways for you to test this -- either by removing one module at a time, or creating software testers -- but it is time consuming. You might want to take the ram to good computer store and have them test it for you.

Can you download and run HDTune and have it scan for bad blocks and report on your drive health?

http://www.hdtune.com/

If you run *sysdm.cpl* and select Advanced Startup and recovery -- make sure there is no check in "automatically restart". Normally this gets you a blue screen.

Also if there have been STOP errors:

I can run a debugging utility on the dump files if you do this:

1 > create a new folder on the desktop and call it "dumpcheck" or whatever you like
2 > navigate to %systemroot%\minidump and copy the last few minidump files to that folder.%systemroot% is normally c:\windows. They are numbered by date. You can paste that address in address bar to get there.
3 > close the folder and right click on it and select *Send to* _Compressed (zipped) Folder_. Please do NOT compress them in .rar
4 > use the "manage attachments" in the "advanced" reply window to upload that zip file here as an attachment.

This might point us to a 3rd party driver causing the error, if one exists for it.

Beginners Guides: Diagnosing Bad Memory

Windows Memory Diagnostic 
Memtest86 - A Stand-alone Memory


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

Guess i spoke tooo soon. The computer froze again but this time I get a error message:
\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM file is either missing or corrupt. It tells me to put the winxp cd and click R. trouble is everytime i reboot i just get the same error message. back to square one here.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's a bad one and a sure sign you are suffering disk drive damage.

There are usually only two ways to fix that error. 1 is by the "relatively" simple method of an over the top reinstall. This does not normally result in personal data loss.

The other is more geeky, and requires some resourcefulness.

The first requires you have the XP CD; I'm not sure if it will work if you only have an earlier version and no SP2 CD since you have already run into the typical problem there.

Nonetheless you should not get THAT error when trying to load the XP CD. If you are getting it is because the CD-ROM is not first in the BIOS boot order and the system is not seeing the CD and trying to boot through to a corrupt Windows. If this happens to be a Dell you can press f12 promptly on bootup and select the CD/DVD IDE from the boot menu. And if it is a Dell you may need to put the CD in the DVD drive rather than the typical CD drive if you have both.

Otherwise you have to enter the BIOS setup and find the location where the boot order is configured and make the CD first in that order.

However it is possible to remove SP2 using the Recovery Console -- but that's yet another tricky exercise, and I haven't seen it done in this particular circumstance.

This is the second method:

USING THE RECOVERY CONSOLE TO ACCESS SYSTEM RESTORE

If you do not have an XP CD download cmdcon.cab from Elvandil's post here: http://forums.techguy.org:80/t395729&highlight=recovery+console.html

Unzip and burn the cmdcon.iso file to CD. With Nero or Roxio you should only need to "open" the file and it will start the burner's ISO burning program.

DeepBurner can also be used to burn ISO files, I recommend the "portable" version:

http://www.deepburner.com/?r=download

Once that is done, you need to boot with either that or the Home XP CD to the Recovery Console. You may need to ensure that the CD drive is the first boot drive in the BIOS setup if it just boots to the same screen. Setup is accessed by looking for the key to press on the first data you see on the screen -- often F2

Directions are given here:

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=62075

There are several things to note about this operation.

1 > it is not a "reinstall" of Windows, but a method of accessing System Restore.

2 > all command lines are one line with appropriate spacing -- the doc file does not always reflect this.

3 > you must complete all 3 parts for it to be a proper restore.

4 > in the first part of this document you are given the command:

*copy C:\windows\repair\system C:\windows\system32\config\system*

you may get a "file not found" when running this command. If you do, substitute this command instead:

*copy C:\windows\repair\system.bak C:\windows\system32\config\system*


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok how do i do an over the top reinstall???? It won't read the cd?? should i just put the other hdd that i have in. sounds alot easier lol


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What do you mean it won't read the CD? Is the CD drive first in the BIOS boot order?

The best instructions for an over the top install are here, in my opinion:

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

If you put another hard drive in I assume you want to do a clean install -- but that's not going to make the CD readable if it is damaged.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

ok i put another hdd in it. couldn't take it anymore lol. its funny but it was the win98 bios setup, and no nothing would read. but winxp is downloading as we speak with no problems so far, but i'm sure there will be. and i'll be returning. guess we can mark this one solved or else just cancel thanx sooooo much for your time and i'll talk to you soon.


----------



## sueb_51 (May 13, 2004)

up and running again, just doing all the updates. thanx again for your time


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome for the help -- you can mark these "Solved" on your own if you wish -- just use the Thread Tools menu.


----------

